# Code Breaker



## #1 bro (Jan 12, 2009)

Everyone is saying we need more... uh, I dunno, _intelligent_ threads in forum games, so I decided to take the matters into my own hands. This game will make you think a bit more than the average forum game. It could be fun, I think, but then again, it might also be quickly pushed down the thread listing, buried under the waves of threads that get the most replies because they _don't_ require much thought. 

Anyway, the game goes like this: one player posts a code/cipher/encrypted message, and the other players must attempt to crack it. If you decipher the code, post the answer and the method you used to decipher it (in spoilers) then you get to post one of your own. For example:

person 1: 16 1 14 20 19
person 2: the answer is "pants", it's a simple letter to number cipher, a=1, b=2, etc. Here is my riddle: 76 73 79 78 (hint: think of the alt key) 
person 3: 



Spoiler



the answer is "lion", you convert numbers in ASCII to letters



Okay, let's see how well this works, shall we? I'll start. 

   

hint: look in the past to find your answer...


----------



## Dragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Cack? First letter of the Pokemon's preevo?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 12, 2009)

Actually, it would be Back


----------



## Dragon (Jan 12, 2009)

What? Oh, I thought it was Corphish >_< Well, I agree with Blastoise then.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 12, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> If you decipher the code, post the answer and the method you used to decipher it (in spoilers) *then you get to post one of your own.*


Since you both failed at this, I'll just post another one myself. :) 

SVHGG 

(hint: q=m, w=n, etc.)


----------



## Dragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Grass? If q=m, w=n, then it's a reversed keyboard.

So, onna mine... let's go with Pogeymans.

     

HINT: The number 2 is nice.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 13, 2009)

normal, take the second letter of each pokemon's name

.-.- ---- -. -.- -- ..-- -. -.- .-- / -- --- / --. .- .-- ... --. .--- . - .-- -.-- .-.. / . ---- - / .-.- ... ... -.-- - --- . / -..- ... .-. - .. ... .- 

hint: today is opposite day


----------

